# Xabia/Javea schools



## gillymac (Oct 12, 2010)

I wondered if anyone could give me their opinions on the state schools in Javea? We will be moving to there prior to the end of the year. We currently have 2 sons in an excellent church school about 60 miles away where we've been living for 10 months. The oldest is in Year 1 of ESO and the youngest in year 5 of primaria. 

We're really looking forward to our move and love Javea but want to ensure the boys go into the best school we can find as they're both bright. Their Castellano and Valenciano are coming along, but we want a predominantly Castellano school. Are there any schools which have both primary and secondary, or will they have to go separately? We've been told that both the port and Arenal schools are good.

Obviously, I appreciate that 'how good' a school is is largely subjective, but I am very keen to hear everyone's experiences.

Thanks for your help.

PS This says I'm an expat in Portugal which, obviously, I'm not. Must have set it wrongly!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gillymac said:


> I wondered if anyone could give me their opinions on the state schools in Javea? We will be moving to there prior to the end of the year. We currently have 2 sons in an excellent church school about 60 miles away where we've been living for 10 months. The oldest is in Year 1 of ESO and the youngest in year 5 of primaria.
> 
> We're really looking forward to our move and love Javea but want to ensure the boys go into the best school we can find as they're both bright. Their Castellano and Valenciano are coming along, but we want a predominantly Castellano school. Are there any schools which have both primary and secondary, or will they have to go separately? We've been told that both the port and Arenal schools are good.
> 
> ...


you'll be able to change your flags after you've made a few more posts 

none of the schools in Javea are predominantly Castellano - though at the Arenal Primary school you'll have more chance of your child getting into a Castellano class - that still means that 40% of everything is in Valenciano, as opposed to 60% - theoretically - although the reality is that there is even less difference than the numbers suggest

at the port school though it's more heavily Valenciano & those in the pueblo even more so

both my girls went to the Arenal primary school - they loved it & did very well there - it has a real International feel to it. They were 5 & 8 when they started there

they will have to go separately - none of them have primary & secondary under one roof

they are now 13 & 16 & both in ESO at IES no1 in the port - the older one in the Valenciano line & the younger in the Castellano line - but there isn't much difference in reality - most subjects seem to be taught from Valenciano textbooks - sometimes you just can't get the Castellano ones & even if the books are Castellano, the teachers tend to prefer to speak Valenciano


----------



## gillymac (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you very much, I shall get in touch with the ayuntamiento in due course. I'm afraid I remain unconvinced as to the value of learning Valenciano when the children (Spanish and English) could be using their time and energy to improve in other, more globally useful, languages!

One other question, I think I read something on this site a while ago about the international schools in Javea offering large discounts on fees? Out of interest, do you know anything about this? Or indeed, if it's even true?

Once again, thank you.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gillymac said:


> Thank you very much, I shall get in touch with the ayuntamiento in due course. I'm afraid I remain unconvinced as to the value of learning Valenciano when the children (Spanish and English) could be using their time and energy to improve in other, more globally useful, languages!
> 
> One other question, I think I read something on this site a while ago about the international schools in Javea offering large discounts on fees? Out of interest, do you know anything about this? Or indeed, if it's even true?
> 
> Once again, thank you.



Whilst I agree with you, the problem is what will they do once they leave school? If they are going to try and get a job in the region, you may find that it's a pre-requisite. If they hope to go to University in, say, Valencia, then it is mandatory! Even in 6th form (batchi) it is mandatory!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gillymac said:


> Thank you very much, I shall get in touch with the ayuntamiento in due course. I'm afraid I remain unconvinced as to the value of learning Valenciano when the children (Spanish and English) could be using their time and energy to improve in other, more globally useful, languages!
> 
> One other question, I think I read something on this site a while ago about the international schools in Javea offering large discounts on fees? Out of interest, do you know anything about this? Or indeed, if it's even true?
> 
> Once again, thank you.


the discounts were for locals transferring from other schools - one of the new board members (who I believe had invested in the school) posted it on a local FB group

anywhere in this region, Valenciano is mandatory - even Spanish nationals in the International schools have to learn it - at least they did when my 2 were at one of them - I have heard that now _all students _have to do a certain number of hours in Valenciano in the International schools, but I don't know if it's true

if I remember I'll ask someone I know who works at one of them when I see her tomorrow


----------



## gillymac (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank you both for your help. I will keep on with my investigations and will, undoubtedly, have more questions in due course.


----------



## kaliman (Aug 17, 2013)

*javea schools*

hello

we enjoyed the javea international school. we moved from san diego california. we were considering the lady elizabeth, but we were going to live in javea and since we were only there short term in javea, just wanted it to be funner for our son, because the lady elizabeth seems more academic due to all the aware they win. not saying javea international would not be a good educational option long term, and i did enjoy the smaller school environment. if your child is going to be brilliant he will be brilliant everywhere. its just what you think is best for your child. both great. we are now expats from san diego california in new hampshire on eastern coast of usa, so i don't recall if they pushed the valencianao too much on my son, i think we requested two sessions of castellanao and they obliged.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaliman said:


> hello
> 
> we enjoyed the javea international school. we moved from san diego california. we were considering the lady elizabeth, but we were going to live in javea and since we were only there short term in javea, just wanted it to be funner for our son, because the lady elizabeth seems more academic due to all the aware they win. not saying javea international would not be a good educational option long term, and i did enjoy the smaller school environment. if your child is going to be brilliant he will be brilliant everywhere. its just what you think is best for your child. both great. we are now expats from san diego california in new hampshire on eastern coast of usa, so i don't recall if they pushed the valencianao too much on my son, i think we requested two sessions of castellanao and they obliged.



both these schools do the British curriculum - so although both Castellano & Valenciano are taught - & in LES at least, some subjects are taught _in _them - the main part of the curriculum is taught in English

how long were here?


----------



## kaliman (Aug 17, 2013)

september 2012 to december 2012


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaliman said:


> september 2012 to december 2012


wow - that was a short visit!


----------



## kaliman (Aug 17, 2013)

thats how i roll baby. too many countries. so little time. its just that one school year we stayed in china. but i wish i would have done 1/2 school year china, 1/2 school year in thailand. my son is able to cope and this way we cover more ground. my wife not so much. this semester we are doing east coast usa new hampshire and next semester medellin colombia. when he gets to 10th grade then we will stop for 3 years, but for the moment just moving around a lot, and harder to hit a moving target. cheers !!!


----------

